# HH book about Blood Angels



## Alvarius (May 10, 2011)

I wonder when the Blood Angels will get their own HH book. It would be interesting to get to learn more about Sanguinius. How does he react to Horus treachery? He was a very close friend with Horus, and now he gets the role of the new Warmaster of the Empire, a role Horus had before. I think this book (like many others in the series) could become really entertaining. 

I long to read about this one, how about you?


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Yup, next year James will be delving into the Signus Cluster so get ready!


----------



## Alvarius (May 10, 2011)

Didn´t know the book was on it´s way, nice!


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Have you read/have the HH Collected Visions? When I read what happens on Signus Prime my face went to this --> O.O So next year's HH books are going to be ridiculous. We're all so excited for next year.


----------



## Alvarius (May 10, 2011)

No I haven´t, maybe I have to check em out? Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Was he made the new warmaster? I thought Dorn was.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

James Swallow will be writing _Fear To Tread_, detailing the events on Signus Prime and the Blood Angels fighting against the first full daemonic manifestation by the forces of Chaos, led by Kyriss the Perverse, Keeper of Secrets, and the feared Bloodthister Ka'Bandha...


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

As _Mossy_ said, Swallow will be tackling them in _Fear to Tread_ (as in the phrase _"Where angels fear to tread"_) presumed to be out in 2012 I believe.

Also, Sanguinius as the new Warmaster? Nope. Don't know what your on about there. Rogal Dorn was made commander-in-chief of all Imperial forces following Horus' defection, not Sanguinius.


----------



## NIKT208 (Mar 14, 2011)

Next year is going to be good. Corax and mutants, Calth, Signis Prime, Primarch novellas, and one more book which is yet to be announced!!


----------



## Alvarius (May 10, 2011)

My bad! I read that San became the new warmaster on the internet. But is a "warmaster" the same thing as "commander-in-chief"? Maybe Dorn was the main man with the defence, and San took care of the offensive? The name "warmaster " has a feeling of attacking about it, does it not?


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

in my opinion James will mess things up again, he does not deserve the blood angels,
next year is going to suck hardy any books advancing the setting, just books containing info on how it was HH series old space marine battles...,


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Signus Prime and Calth are totally going to advance the story. If I can remember well enough, those incidents aren't too far from the siege of Terra. I could be wrong though.


----------



## NIKT208 (Mar 14, 2011)

brianizbrewtal said:


> Signus Prime and Calth are totally going to advance the story. If I can remember well enough, those incidents aren't too far from the siege of Terra. I could be wrong though.


Actually if I recall correctly Signus Prime takes place around the time of Istvaan massacres, and Calth happens shortly afterwards, in the fist year of the seven year Age of Darkness period. We are a long, long, long way away from Terra. Plus, the authors said they are going to be going back to pre-Age of Darkness on a regular basis as there is still lots to tell.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Awe damn. Thought I was right. So are we looking at another five to ten years of The Horus Heresy series? I'm going to be so old when it's done lol A movie or series needs to happen by that time bc it's too great to be left just as books. Not to mention the money this series could accumulate.
Good thing I started the HH in November or else I'm sure I'd be reading it for the rest of my life haha


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I think he has potential, I wont be bashing it until its read. I think FotE was a good read, and the Garro audios totally ok.  But good they will return a little bit. I still want to know Perturabos fate and the destruction of his homeworld.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

I was referring to the 40 K setting, there are hardly any books coming out advancing that setting, just piles of 30 K books and battles of which we already know the outcome, pretty annoying,
The BA chapter has a tantalizing potential to write books about, they are sort of renaissance marines with a dark edge, they like art and poetry and such but one pissed of they kinda go bezerk,
they have a very koel background and related fluff like flesh tearers, blood knights, mephiston and so on, the main disadvantage is Swallos he just does not seem to get it, BA are not red ultramarines with fangs and anger issues, they could be so much more but James is not capable of giving them a spirit, I read all 4 books and the BA short story and they all tend to suck very lame and shallow (even for BB books) , I did like flight of the eisenstein (I found nemesis overrated) so I guess he is a decent writer hower he just does not get it,
for me he stands next to henry zou and likes, please pretty please with cream on top give the BA or an affiliated chapter to a writer who feels the BA spirit,


----------



## Alvarius (May 10, 2011)

But the BA does change after the death of San. Do they go into bloodfrenzy, berzerk before Sans death?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

During Sanguinius's first beatdown by the Bloodthirster he blacks out, as does all the Blood Angels around him, they then tear the daemons to shreds.


----------



## Moriar the Forsaken (Apr 18, 2011)

I looked forward to starting the Blood Angels series but I could not enjoy the first two books. I thought it was atrocious that blood angels could be feebleminded enough to fall for that Sanguinous reincarnation thing without suspecting anything amiss. The characters seemed very one-dimensional also, in that they did not seem to engage their higher thought processes.

I read the other books also though and the newer ones seemed to get better and better. I thought James might suck as an author but Nemesis changed my mind. James can write, but perhaps he can't write space marines? When I read the blood angels series I don't get a "feel" for them, the way I do when I read Prospero Burns or Grey Knights or Blood Gorgons or Word Bearers. I would add that ADB was able to illuminate the Flesh Tearers with just one story.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

I agree with you Moriar
ADB also mentioned that he would like to write a book about a BA related chapter, I think they just threw him a bone with the short story


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

piemelke said:


> ADB also mentioned that he would like to write a book about a BA related chapter, I think they just threw him a bone with the short story


Either that, or he was being tested as to whether or not he could pull off the Blood Angels (Successors) successfully. If the story flopped (hah, an ADB story flop? Fat chance), then a novel would be highly unlikely. If it's good, then he's more likely to get the green lighting.

That said, I know that his schedule is obscenely full for the foreseeable future, so...


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

aye, he has got a fair chunk of work to do from the sounds of it.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

ADB is not the only author who would be more appropriate than swallow to write about the BA


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

piemelke said:


> I agree with you Moriar
> ADB also mentioned that he would like to write a book about a BA related chapter, I think they just threw him a bone with the short story


Naw, you can do short stories about anything you like.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

still I would like to see him write books relating BA , but that will not happen in the foreseeable future, 
maybe that is the reason why the BA are mentioned as often as they are in the night lords books,


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

piemelke said:


> still I would like to see him write books relating BA , but that will not happen in the foreseeable future,
> maybe that is the reason why the BA are mentioned as often as they are in the night lords books,


Yep. The Flesh Tearers are my fave Chapter, but I really, really, really like the Blood Angels.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Yep. The Flesh Tearers are my fave Chapter, but I really, really, really like the Blood Angels.


Pfft ignore those pansy angel loving blood drinking marines. You wanna be looking at the mighty eaters of worlds!


----------



## Moriar the Forsaken (Apr 18, 2011)

Once upon a time I read a fan-fic story where a Blood Angels successor chapter were depicted as slender, pale skinned, effete vampires. This was YEARS before Twilight came out in books and movies!

The mental violation was great. :shok:


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Pfft ignore those pansy angel loving blood drinking marines. You wanna be looking at the mighty eaters of worlds!


Ah, but that's a Legion. 

I'm careful with my words, yo.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Ah, but that's a Legion.
> 
> I'm careful with my words, yo.


But aren't the BA's a Legion too or are you just mainly talking about a chapter within the Blood Angels?

Probably a stupid question.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

the only cool world eater I read about was skraal (I think) from flight of the einsenstein


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Yep. The Flesh Tearers are my fave Chapter, but I really, really, really like the Blood Angels.




Dammit that First claw killed the Blood Angels (if Im not mistaken) who joine them then.  




piemelke said:


> the only cool world eater I read about was skraal (I think) from flight of the einsenstein


I would think thats the _Battle for the Abyss_ youre thinking about. Dont forget about Varren and the guy in the Raven Guard shortstory in _Age of Darkness_.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

you are right battle for the abyss it is 
I though the commander of the world eaters ship in the age of darkness story was an extreme stereotype of a WE, very superficial


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

piemelke said:


> you are right battle for the abyss it is
> I though the commander of the world eaters ship in the age of darkness story was an extreme stereotype of a WE, very superficial


Stereotypes doesnt have to be a bad thing. Humans who reads knows whats to expect then.  But ADB have proven that to be wrong with his First Claw not acting typical Chaos-isch. Or Dans interpretation of EC in Eisenhorn. But Skraal is pretty bad ass as you said.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

well Skraal was not just bad ass, he basically used his aggression in a controlled way, I could imagine a legion of these guys can do some serious damage whereas the WE commander from AOD was somewhat of a loose cannon.


----------

